# Help fast!



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey, my posts are here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/235745-any-ideas-5.html#post1062515963

Give you info that i can. My cat has had a bad leg for a week, but we found out today it could be his spine. The vet sent him home and said it may be bruised. Told us to give it a week or 2 and take him back. Just now my cat has gone totally mad. Hisses, spitting, meowing, screaching. Very very aggressive. Its like its a different cat. Very angry and going mental.

What can i do???? I dunno if he will last much longer like this! We're aiming to get to an emergency vets ASAP but struggling to find a driver.


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

My cat injured her back last year, she behaved very much as you have described, but she was given strong painkillers and kept at the vet for cage rest to ensure minimal movement.
I think your cat needs to be seen ASAP tbh.

I wish you all the best x

Forgot to add, she made a full recovery although it took a few weeks for her to be back to herself


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, definitely emergency vets. Do you think it's pain or is he on any mediction that could be causing the bad reaction? Hope lift arrives soon but in the meantime do call ther OOH vets and take their advice.

Good luck!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

his on medication for a skin problem. But he has had it on and off for the last year. The vet was poking him about today.. pressing on his back and stuff. I guess his just in mega pain. We're aiming to get to a vets within the hour!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, definitely pain. Poor guy. How is he now? Any better? Must be awful to watch as well.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

I've had cats all my life and i have never seen something like this. His absolutely going crazy


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

His just crawled, kinda walking but very very wobbly. I've managed to put him in a towel in a cat basket. We're off to the vets in the next 15mins. Will keep you updated


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear he's calmed down for you. Sounds better. Glad you're going soon.

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Markuk said:


> His just crawled, kinda walking but very very wobbly. I've managed to put him in a towel in a cat basket. We're off to the vets in the next 15mins. Will keep you updated


.......

poor little mite , i really hope he is ok Mark ...

Please update us all when you can..... good luck


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Best of luck, fingers crossed for both of you xx


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, just got home. The vets have kept him in. They could see he was in pain. They are going to do a blood test and x-rays either tonight or tomorrow morning. We wont know anything until we hear from them tomorrow.

I'll keep you all updated, thanks again!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Please do let us know how he is Mark, we're all worrying about him! Was he any easier by the time you got to the vets?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, I thought they'd keep him in where they can monitor him and give pain relief as required.

I'm sure you're relieved though as well. It must've been awful seeing him like that and not being able to do anything to help. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Tao2, he seemed to calm down a lot when i put him in the cat basket. Will call the vets this afternoon and let you know an update when i get it


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi again, heres an update:

She thought it was either feline aids? or a hip problem. So we had to have another bloodtest. We phoned back again and she said it is not feline aids. but she seems to think he has a bone infection which has made his hips "crumble"

The vet said, shes keeping him in over night again and going to try him on some strong pain medication, we may be able to collect him tomorrow. She also said he will need an operation on both hips. She also wants to send the damaged bone off for tests to see excatly what is the cause. I really cant handle another night like last night, so i cant risk having him back here and then seeing him suffer to bad in pain. Atleast with him at the vets he is resting and the people know what to do.

Im really looking for some advice on this. The operation could be fine and he could recover. Or it could happen again or affect a different part of his body. Its extremely expensive, i will pay whatever i need to for my pet! But at the end of the day i dont want to be taken for a ride by the vets. If he has all this done and a few weeks/months later he has more problems.. then what? I don't want to make him suffer. i dont have the heart to do the other option either... He is only 21months old and has been through so much.

I have not asked many questions but im hoping to go there tomorrow where i can speak face to face.

Any suggestions/help/advice?


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Hi, didn't want to read and run but I just wanted to say that I hope your cat gets better very soon. It's so worrying when they're ill and seeing them in pain. Just a thought though - maybe if they can get the infection cleared up then it won't do too much more damage, so hopefully once the hips are dealt with and the infection gone, he should be OK? I'm sure you'll have lots of questions once you speak to the vet later. Best wishes.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just want to sympathise, but have no experience to offer and I don't want to guess. I think a face-to-face is essential for you and you need to get as much information from your vet as you can about options and the future possibilities. You know the pain is controlled now, so you can take a step back and explore your options with them. Good luck.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Dont know if im over cautious but i just think vets just want money money money. I know thats probably not the case. I feel absolutely terrible for my cat 

Just writting some questions down, please.. suggestions as to what to ask are welcome incase i miss something.

1. normal/good quality of life
2. pain free
3. any recurrences
4. what if bone sample comes back as something bad like cancer
5. if bone disease, could it spread to other parts requiring more operations

How do you care for a cat thats just had an operation on both hips?

I feel utterly and totally lost, i just want whats best for him and not the vets bank


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mark, so sorry about the news. I really sympathise. A shock for you to hear of something this serious when your cat is still so young. Poor little cat.

Bone cancer is I believe very rare in cats, so I'd think statistically it is unlikely to be that.

I understand your vet said he thought it was a bone *infection*. This is known as osteomylitis, and can happen from a variety of causes. Here is an informative article about it you may find helpful;

Bone Infection in Cats | petMD

On page 2 the article also gives detailed information about treatment.

It might turn out to be a bit of a long process getting him back to full health, (if it is osteomylitis I mean), but it is not impossible, and no reason why he shouldn't live a more or less normal life once recovered, even if he has to make physical adaptations. Certainly no reason for him to be in pain though. He might need cage rest for quite a while during his recovery. But I am sure you could help him cope with that.

As to whether it could re-occur, it depends on the original cause.

Is he an outdoor cat? If so, could he have been injured in an accident, or got badly bitten in a fight perhaps? An untreated fracture or a infected bite can lead to osteomylitis in some cases.

I will be very interested to hear what results the vet finds in the tests.

EDIT: some veterinary charges can be astronomical, especially when compared with charges for equivalent human tests, e.g. MRI scans. Best thing is to get in writing a quote or estimate for any tests or operations the vet wants to do, and then phone around other vets in the area, and ask for similar quotes to see how they compare. But if you get referred to a specialist centre, their costs are often higher anyway.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Is this your normal vets? I think it's too soon to be thinking this far ahead because without the tests the vet won't be able to tell you much about the prognosis. So I'd have those done first-it may turn out to be something relatively treatable.

Not sure what you mean by 'crumble' though? Bits breaking away? Are both hips affected? I'd certainly make more enquiries about this aspect though!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Chillminx-osteomylitis struck me as well but fairly rare ( in people as well) except as a complication of surgery etc open wounds etc. So unless he's had any of these which we've not heard about?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Ianthi: this was some time ago but heres a thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/197032-some-help.html

When he was neutered at 7months, he had an open wound. that he kept pulling.

he is a "garden" cat, we let him in our garden and stop him from wondering off. Another cat does enter the garden and they use to play but nothing nasty just playful cat fighting?

Theres nomore tests to be done.. They want to operate first and then test the bone samples. I'll find out a lot more tomorrow when i can speak to her.

Ianthi, crumbling is like bits breaking away. Both hips are affected.

I know vet prices are very high, i really dont mind. Its just the thought of him suffering for money. Maybe im being too paranoid. After i've spoken to the vets i might feel 100% better and hopefully the pain medication is working and we can bring him home. I'll get all the paper work and i can post the technical stuff here.

thanks again all!

fingers crossed!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ianthi -- you are right, Osteomylitis is probably unlikely. I did once hear of a case that happened as a result of an infected gunshot wound. But I am sure this does not apply to Mark's cat. 

I thought the description of his bones "crumbling" sounded like osteoporosis, but again probably rare, especially in such a young cat


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-I've only have time for a quick skim of your other post ( have to go out now but will get back to this later ) and he does sound to have a hard time of it poor little guy. I assume they've done X-rays?

For not I think you need to discuss things more thoroughly _before_ any surgery etc. (If infection,I'd also enquire if it's any way related to his original problems-just mention the symptoms but don't say anything about the former vets which might compromise her response! )

Remember you could always get a second opinion, (even for X-rays) if necessary as well.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

the only x-rays he has had done are those today. I think it was of his whole body. I'll know a lot more after i go tomorrow. will keep you updated.

thanks


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh Mark what a terrible situation. Your poor cat. You must be devastated. 

I don't know if it helps but it's not been my experience that vets will do anything for money. My previous cat went to several different practises over the 17 years I had him. They weren't all equal in terms of competence but I never had cause to think they were doing unecessary work/tests. 

It doesn't seem likely your vet would be able to diagnose what's going on with his hips without investigative surgery - he's so young - they probably need to take a bone sample. 

Is there a local forum to your area where you can post for advice from other users of the same vet practise to find out what others think of it? Let us know how you get on. *big hug*


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Will update you later today. Here's a recent picture(the collar is off now)


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Awe absolutely beautiful.... What a gorgeous cat.
Hope it all goes well....he looks quite relaxed with the collar on...if any of mine have the collars they are like contortionists until its off


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello!

We've got him back with us. he still seems to be in pain(hissing, crying) He has a terrible limp now. Struggles to walk, im not sure if that will get better over time.(i guess he hasnt done much walking in the last few days)

Spoke to the vet..

She said its looking like a bone disease. osteomylitis Im pretty sure that was the word, i could be wrong but i guess we wont know for sure at this time.

She has given us some medication:

Onsior 6mg (robenacoxib) - once a day for 6days then stop for 1day and carry on once a day.

Antirobe capsules 75mg - Twice a day, morning and night.

She wants to see him Saturday to see how his getting on and reacting to the tablets. She then wants him in again on the 21st (friday) for another x-ray to see if the joints/bones are getting better or worse.
She explained it and it sounds like the ball of the joint in the legs / hip are rubbing on the bone. In the x-ray we could see there wasnt much bone connecting the leg to the hip. She said it could also be a growth problem as his still young he could still be growing.

She wants his bones/muscles to get tougher as if we have the operation.. the muscle will be the thing that supports his legs. She thinks he will recover well. She didnt want to do the operation now, she said cutting away at diseased bones could make it spread. She didnt seem to be in any rush to do an operation. I think they wanna see how he goes with the medication and after the second x-ray, they will probably decide then.

I could of misheard some of this, to be honest my head is all over the place. I guess i wasnt expecting him to come home to us with a terrible limp and still hissing/crying when he moves. (looks and sounds like his suffering, which is damn well killing me!)

his under the bed at the moment, which is a pain! But we managed to get a biggish cage to put him in.

Sorry if some parts dont make sense/spelling errors. Im all over the place at the mo 

Any questions/advice/tips/help welcome!

i just saw this: http://www.2ndchance.info/hipsurgery.htm

The first picture isthe type of operation i think they are going to do.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-I can imagine you're relieved the vet wasn't going to rush into surgery-I think it's reasonable to try medication and less invasive methods first. However, it all sounds very much an experimental regime so I'd let them know if things don't go to plan as an alternative might be better or additional pain-killer. How is he now?

Despite your claims you appear to have remembered a lot of detail. Based on what you've described I'm wondering if the vet meant osteoarthritis, or one of those variants. (Don't worry, you can clarify with her at a later stage!) Whatever he has sounds quite severe, though I hope treatable.

One other thing-given the relatively sudden onset of all of this, do you by any chance live in an area where there are deer?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

hey. We do not live near an area that has deer 

he is asleep under the bed at the moment, his fine.. when he doesnt move  then i hear him cry. i hate that word severe :001_unsure:

She seemed really upbeat about it all. *touch wood* its something that can be easy treated.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

That's good if the vet is quite positive about it all! I'd imagine she thought it was fairly unusual though.

I meant severe in terms of symptoms......when no actual injury was sustained. I wasn't implying it wasn't treatable, so don't worry. Fingers crossed for those meds to kick in sharply!

Reason I asked about the deer was Lyme Disease struck me at one point. At the same time mice can also be carriers....so does he hunt? Could be completely off track here but lameness can be a symptom.

Hope he has a good, long sleep! Must be exhauted, poor thing!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

he doesnt hunt, we restrict him to our garden only. Wouldnt like him to wonder further, kids nowdays are nasty!

We saw the vet about this monday evening 6pm, and by 8.30pm it all started getting bad. She was very shocked to see it happen so quickly.

Gonna call and chat to her tomorrow, will keep this thread updated


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Bad night  been awake most of it. His still in a lot of pain, hasn't been toilet or had anything to drink yet. Has ate a little. I need to call vets and find out what to do. If he can't have the operation until after Xmas then I have no choice but to have him put to rest. I feel horrible but I can't let him and see him going through this for weeks+

Again the "vets stringing me along for money and not what's best for him" is in my head. Have no idea what I can do for him. 

At my wits end now


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Markuk said:


> Bad night  been awake most of it. His still in a lot of pain, hasn't been toilet or had anything to drink yet. Has ate a little. I need to call vets and find out what to do. If he can't have the operation until after Xmas then I have no choice but to have him put to rest. I feel horrible but I can't let him and see him going through this for weeks+
> 
> Again the "vets stringing me along for money and not what's best for him" is in my head. Have no idea what I can do for him.
> 
> At my wits end now


Nightmare situation. I really feel for you, having an animal in such pain and not having faith in the vet. He is such a young cat: if treatment can cure him then he has his whole life ahead and it will be worth going through what he is at the moment. The problem is, if it can't, then he faces the rest of his life with the condition, whatever that is. And you are in that terrible situation of not knowing. I think contacting the vet, explaining his discomfort and asking for stronger painkillers might be the short term way to go? Or, he could go back into vets but the worry there is is that he may still be in agony and you just can't see it....
Is a referral to a specialist an option? Hope some of my rambling helps. Keep us posted.
Tao


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Have to call her at 2.30. Got an appointment for 5.30 if needed. Would have to try and get him in basket and take him out in the cold. It's frustrating not knowing the cause or the treatment. Have paid £700 for the last 3days. An operation is another £700 plus whatever else is needed.(medication, care, tests)
Don't get me wrong, I would pay anything for my friend but giving you a idea how much the vets are costing. Before this he has a skin problem since last year, every 3-4 months we had to take him for more tests and medication. In my eyes it just seems to be money money money. Have as much money as you want just give me an honest answer


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Markuk said:


> Have to call her at 2.30. Got an appointment for 5.30 if needed. Would have to try and get him in basket and take him out in the cold. It's frustrating not knowing the cause or the treatment. Have paid £700 for the last 3days. An operation is another £700 plus whatever else is needed.(medication, care, tests)
> Don't get me wrong, I would pay anything for my friend but giving you a idea how much the vets are costing. Before this he has a skin problem since last year, every 3-4 months we had to take him for more tests and medication. In my eyes it just seems to be money money money. Have as much money as you want just give me an honest answer


I really think that the vet needs to give him some more pain relief to make him more comfortable whilst waiting to see if the meds work. Also, not going to the toilet, need to tell the vet when you speak. Try and get hold of vet now if you think he is still in massive pain.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Please try another vet. His pain isnt being managed properly and you are not getting the answers you need. Make a few phone calls and see if you can find a more experienced vet.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree. Mark, I'm very sorry to hear about the latest events. I'd definitely take him back-if you haven't already. Vets have appointments for these type of situations. Hopefully stronger medication will help. Vetergesic?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Some good news for a change!

I just got home from work and he was kinda sitting up in his cage. I opened the door and he was all over me! I let him wonder around the room. walking has improved a LOT. you can still see and notice a limp but he isnt crying in pain. he went to the toilet, had a drink and some food. When someone is home i may let him wonder around the room, but when im out or asleep i'll put him in the cage.

the only thing i can think of is the painkiller he had this morning before i went out has kicked in and is making him pain free for now. (still yelps a little when going from laying down to standing up position) I'll see if he gets pain again tonight and if so, maybe i will give him a tablet in the afternoons instead of mornings.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Fantastic news Mark! I'm sure you're soo relieved. Yes, it sounds as if the medication has finally kicked in. Brilliant. 

ETA If you've any further concerns re medication do remember you can discuss (phone-no need to take him in unless instructed otherwise) with vets. Cats can respond differently so sometimes doses need adjustment before the optimum response is seen. 

Also I would limit him movement as much as possible. So not permit him to get too mobile for the moment.

Hope he makes excellent progress!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Mark

Brilliant news for you both. What a relief for you.

Bit of a stab in the dark, and probably not needed now, but I was thinking overnight that if the cause is auto immune led, maybe steroids might help to dampen the immune response, at least until surgery is an option.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey again, spoke to the vets and she said:

After the x-ray next week if the muscles are stronger and supporting him, he wont need an operation unless his in pain.

Unfortunately the cage we got is not big enough to put his cat litt/water inside also. So he'll have to come out a few times a day but i'll restrict his movement as much as possible.

thanks again!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

The vets may have one they could give you Mark. Alternatively, Petplanet often have ones at very reasonable cost!

On second thoughts, in the light of your last post and muscle strength, so enquire about level of movement with vet. She may have different view!


----------



## Lulu80 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good news he seems to be improving


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mark -- the cage I have only cost me about £20 from Amazon, and came with free delivery! Well worth it.

It folds down for easy storage.

Easily fits in a small litter tray as well as bedding and water bowl.

Amazon.co.uk: dog crate


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

the vet told us to not let him move alot. It seems the painkiller has worn off. After around 4pm you can see he is again in pain now  he had his tablet at 8am this morning, i came home from work at 10am and he was 100% better. so it seems to only work for 7hours or so

We asked the vet if we could give him one of the pain medications in morning + night or even half in the morning and half at night. She said no, it could cause kidney/liver problems 

im so hoping after the weekend, the pain starts to ease a lot. They want to see him Saturday to check him over, but i may have them do a home visit. Don't want to put him in a small box and take him out in the cold.

the vets told us we could rent out a cage, but they had none at the moment. the cage we got is for small puppies. Our cats only 21months old but his a big lump ;-) (not overweight, just big built!)


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Markuk said:


> Hi again, heres an update:
> 
> She thought it was either feline aids? or a hip problem. So we had to have another bloodtest. We phoned back again and she said it is not feline aids. but she seems to think he has a bone infection which has made his hips "crumble"
> 
> ...


If it gets really expensive and its going to, arrange a payment plan with the vet to get the bill sorted out. Best of luck with him! There are some vets MUCH cheaper than others. Is it Vets4Pets that are the cheapest? Shop around and ask on here. Full credit for your dedication.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Mark, so sorry about the news. I really sympathise. A shock for you to hear of something this serious when your cat is still so young. Poor little cat.
> 
> Bone cancer is I believe very rare in cats, so I'd think statistically it is unlikely to be that.
> 
> ...


Great advice as always. I suspect some vets may take customers for a ride sometimes or maximise the profit in any situation, whether such treatment is really necessary or not. Ringing around is very prudent but try Vets4Pets as I think they have (relatively) low charges.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

For this bill i have started a payment plan. paid half and then over 3months the rest will get paid. Money isnt an object as long as its best for him. his asleep now.

been reading up on the pain medication Onsior, every website says use for 3days max, My cat is on them for 5days then a days rest then back on them for 6days


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Seems a bit better today, although not eaten/drank/toilet much but we managed to get most of his medication down him.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

He's lovely Mark! Looks content enought as well!

Hope he continues to make excellent progress.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

Did the vet run a blood test for potential kidney failure (sorry if I missed the information in the thread, it's so long)? 
The problems like hissing, crying, a lot of pain while walking remind me of my own cat. I spent a fortune on x-rays, blood tests, etc. At the end, it turned out my cat had a kidney failure.

The easy way to check it, even without a blood test, was touching her fur as she had a veeeery sensitive, painful skin on her back. Painkillers helped but of course couldn't heal the disease.

I keep fingers crossed that your cat gets better soon


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

The vet did several blood tests. And told us apart from the hips everything was fine and in good health. But as you said, she has touched his back and he was VERY sensitive there. She thought maybe a problem with his spine when she saw his reaction from touching his back. She was prodding his back that evening and Monday night it all happened.

Should I suggest that? I don't think vets like being told. 

thinking back, the xrays of the spine was fine according to her. The limp he has now, he never had monday night but when we arrived at the emergency vets his leg was shaking a lot.

Today he try's to be move active. Still crys when trying to stand up. Sometimes very loving and other times aggressive


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Dragonlady said:


> Did the vet run a blood test for potential kidney failure (sorry if I missed the information in the thread, it's so long)?
> The problems like hissing, crying, a lot of pain while walking remind me of my own cat. I spent a fortune on x-rays, blood tests, etc. At the end, it turned out my cat had a kidney failure.
> 
> The easy way to check it, even without a blood test, was touching her fur as she had a veeeery sensitive, painful skin on her back. Painkillers helped but of course couldn't heal the disease.
> ...


Unless it was acute renal failure where kidneys can be enlarged and painful what you've described above are not normally symptoms of chronic kidney disease. So ruling out the former it sounds as if your cat had other health (painful) issues as well. How old she? Kidney problems always show up on a routine (screening) blood chemistry so for this reason, I can't understand why your vet failed to detect it early on.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Has he been hit by a car?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

My cat has never been hit by a car. i'm still letting him out of the vage 4-5times a day. His eating/drink and going toilet fine. Still has a limp and crys when getting up from laying down. Although some days have been worse than others.

back to the vets Friday, gotta change it as its xmas soon and im swamped with work :/ Hopefully get it moved forward. Will let you know!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no it sounds like the poor thing is in a lot of pain. 

Good luck at the vets x


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey all.

Been vets today and had more x-rays. the vet has said theres no change. Its not getting better or worse. Given us more pain medication and said its almost certain he will need to have an operation. is not clear yet but its either 1 hip or both hips that will have surgery. She said the success rate for 1 hip is 90% and for 2hips is 70%.

Something showed up on the xray that shows he has problems with his knees. Not sure if its the same kind of problem, but to me, seeing the xrays it did look very similar. I asked her if we had the hips operated on, whats the chances the knees could "give up" She couldnt give me an answer. She wasnt too concerned about them and said its often seen in young cats 4-8months old and not 21months old. She mentioned about joint supplements? But again not too worried about the knees at this point as its not causing him any pain...she said.

Going to have to sit and think about the options. At the moment his in pain, not constant but how can you tell?!

We open the cage door several times for him to wonder around but most of the time he chooses not to. He spends 22-23hours a day inside the cage(his choice)

this is no life for a cat that use to chase me around the garden


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

i have just read both posts by you and i am in tears. i cant begin to imagine how you have coped, i couldnt.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick update. Looks like we're gonna have the worst hip operated on first. And hopefully he will recover and be ok again. Tonight isnt very good with him, very very aggressive (before these problems he was a very friendly and laid-back cat) Hopefully this is the result of the anesthetic which they used on him yesterday to do the x-rays. Praying his a lot better in himself tomorrow. 

Thanks again for the comments/suggestions/support :smile:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

nothing to add-just wanted to send you a big hug and hope that things work out for you both-you must be so worried


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Worried, exhausted, frustrated, annoyed 

Still very aggressive tonight, can see his in a lot more pain. They was pulling him about friday before and during the x-rays. hope it settles soon!!!!!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

If he's no better this morning I'd be tempted to ask the vet for a long lasting pain relief. Sounds like he needs it

Must be stressful to witness, you've got my full sympathy, and I hope he can have his op and feel better soon.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-Sorry to hear the latest news but it does sound as if he's in pain, poor thing...and you, of course.

OK-does the vet actually know what is wrong with him? While before it appeared the surgery was to obtain a biopsy now it looks as if it's intended as corrective. How experienced are your vets?

I realise this involves more expense but I would really prefer to consult with an orthopaedic specialist before pursuing any surgical route. Normally you can get an appointment ( referral from vet) very quickly. It would be a good idea anyway regardless of the treatment plan. This would be my next step with a difficult case (orthodaedics is quite specialised) and this doesn't sound very routine to me. At the very least your vet could consult with one.

Hope he's calmer now.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Morning. The vet has said he will need surgery to remove the bone in the hip.

Not sure if this is it but... the ball of the femur is very thin causing bone to rub on bone. She said removing the ball will allow the muscle to form a fake joint.

im pretty sure thats what she was implying. She never once mentioned a specialist. She said she has done this operations in cats and small dogs several times with a high success rate.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Fair enough then if they've already successfully operated on a few before! What you've described Mark sounds very much like Femoral Head and Neck Ostectomy. I thought perhaps they still weren't sure about what it actually involved.

When is the surgery?


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Mark, have you read the other post on here from Pumlan regarding what sounds like the same sort of thing? You may find it helpful/reassuring.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Denflo, i couldnt find any thing reguarding Pumlan posts?

Ianthi, the operation is a must and the thing they do not know is what caused it in the first place. She told us after the operation she can send some of the bone away for testing to see the cause.

Don't have an operation date, but he seems to be in a lot more pain now and the pain medication doesnt seem to do anything now :/ She wanted to see him after the new year but im going to call tomorrow morning and see if i can get it arranged for sometime this week. damn bad timing with xmas here!

I really need to sort something out tomorrow, you can tell his in more pain now and it sucks to watch ! 

Any truth in this? 

Just found the post reguarding 

"Chronic pain can cause inactivity and loss of overall quality of life for your pet. It can also threaten the bond you share with your kitty if his personality or behavior changes or he becomes aggressive."



just found the post reguarding Pumlan, thanks


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-Based on what you've told us I can see why at this point surgery appears to be your only option and I agree with bringing it forward. I'm glad to hear your vet is experienced as well. If you have to wait then I'd certainly enquire about pain managment in the meantime. From memory, certain conditions which necessitate this type of surgery can result from interruption of the blood supply to the hips (bones) at an earlier stage.

While, I know pain impedes healing and lowers immune system I'm sure these facts and what you've quoted are only temporary-I'm sure once this is resolved then he'll be back to normal! He's young so hopefully he'll make a good recovery!


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark I just wanted to say I hope everything works out. I know its not easy


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

hey again. The vet phoned us today and asked how he was doing. We told her not too good and she told us that her boss was looking through the files and recommended the operation is done ASAP. We was going to call today and arrange it anyways.

His having it done Friday monring and its going to be the worst hip (right) first. Hopefully it will be fine and he can enjoy a normal or atleast painfree time. that is until the other hip starts to play up, *touch wood* it never does


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Glad things are finally on the up for you guys, you have had a really tough time recently. Will keep my fingers crossed for the op on Friday ! Take care and have have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Just wanted to wish you and kitty well for Friday, will be thinking of you both, please keep us all updated x


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey all. he went in this morning and the vet phoned me and said everything went fine. I have to call again at 2.30pm and see if im picking him up today or tomorrow )


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

The vet said they couldnt find the ball joint of the hip, but it was further down his leg and managed to get it out and all the other little bits of broken bone. They wanted us to go and see him so he could show us the bone. they said they will send it off tonight and hopefully have results back by tomorrow / monday.

My partner has asked if soxs can stay there for the night. Knowing his in the right place with the help on hand if needed. only staying one night so i'll pick him up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm happy to know he will be fine now!
Give him lots of cuddles. He deserves.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there
I have read your post and my heart goes out to you and your little cat for all you have been through.

I am so glad the op went well and I hope and pray for a speedy painfree recovery.

Bless you all,


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-I'm so glad to hear the op went well-you must be so relieved!

The ball had actually broken off?  All this would explain the terrible pain he was in.

I'm sure he'll be glad to be home tomorrow!


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

what an ordeal this little one and his loving owners have been through.The healing will hopefully begin now Roll on tomorrow for you.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

So glad all went well for you and kitty, fingers and paws crossed here for a speedy recovery


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Ianthi, yea the ball had broken off. Well they did say his hips was "crumbling" (breaking apart)

hopefully he makes a good recovery and his left hip doesnt cause any problems for atleast 6months+ Would be nice to have a worry free period for now! As long as he will be painfree, its all good!

Will find out the cause tomorrow hopefully so we'll know what the next step is...hoping the cause of the crumbling hips is nothing too serious!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey. Just collected hime!

Damn he looks terrible  His been shaven and he has a buster collar on. We can see the wound stitched and the bruising. He doesnt seem to be in any pain at the moment. its going be a long and painful 2-4weeks for us and him 

They have not given us any pain medication because they want him to feel pain as it will make him rest and recovery faster. If they gave him medication to hide the pain, he may try and move a lot more. Got to go back on the 7th Jan for his stitches to come out and them to look at him and also tell us the results of the bone tests.

Gotta try and figure out a way to put a small cat lit tray inside his cage as he really needs to keep movement as little as possible.

They told us what they did. heres me trying to explain.. 

They have taken the ball joint out totally and smoothed the bone out. Its now like the elbow joint. Theres little bone there but its not connecting to the hip, the muscels are protecting it. I think, they have turned the hip joint into the same type of joint as the elbow is. I think that sounds right!

They have given us some more Antirobe tablets. once in morning and again at night time. It should be fully healed and he will be able to move around as normal after 2-4weeks. We feel bad as we're putting him through all this and theres still a lot more problems that could hit us. the other hip, what caused the problem, his skin problem, his knees. Theres so much but we're gonna have to take it step by step.

Any questions, just ask!

Thanks for the help/support i'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Gosh, poor little lad. I hope he recovers well. Sometimes the shaving makes it look worse but he has really been through the mill.

I've read good things about arnica for the bruising. May be worth a try?

Could you use a cardboard box for a litter tray (large shoebox lid) if you're short on space?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

We've got a few things to try as a lit tray. Worse comes to it we'll have to rotate his water bowl and litter tray every few hours. The next few weeks are going to be tough but we've managed so far so im sure we'll all get through it :thumbup:


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

When my nutty broke his femeral head (thankfully not displaced and was young so cage rest was better than op) he really didn't want to move much.

We had a large dog crate with plenty of padding underneath him. Food and water at one side litter tray in the other. He spent the first few weeks with his head in his food and his bum in his tray. It was very cute and I just helped his occasionally by holding him up to poo. Not dignified for the poor little man but needs must eh. 

My problems came when he was starting to feel better but not fully healed. He was desperate to move about so the vet suggested moving his food outside to control his weight bearing and over the last few weeks of suggested cage rest moving it further away to get strength back. And always overnighted in the cage until given the all clear fom our vet.

Hope everything goes ok with the healing process!! Xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_poor thing, i have everything crossed here for him, and hope he gets well soon, please keep us updated.x_


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Just managed to get some food down him, had to tip it on the floor so he could eat. stupid collar !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless him, he does look sorry for himself. My cats hate those collars to.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Before the operation he loved the cage, now he has a collar on aswell i think its evil but a must 

He managed to go a toilet, when he went a wee it looked like he was struggling. stopping/starting/dripping. he then fell into his cat tray! i managed to pick him back up and he went a poo! after he went right back inside his cage and laid down. His still unsteady on his legs, but the vets said it will improve over time.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-I'm glad to hear he's home with you and thankfully doesn't appear to be in any pain! How is he doing now?

Just thought I'd mention, there are alternative (to cone) collars available. This is just one link-there are other suppliers. You may find as well he doesn't bother with the stitches (some cats don't) but I'd keep collar on when you're not around for now.

Comfy Collar

Also at one point for a cat with a fracture on cage-rest we used a shallow roasting tin (!) as a litter-tray-no tall edges so minimised any stumbling etc

Wishing you all the very best and a very speedy recovery for himself!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mark -- I agree with Ianthi about the cone collar. I would try him without it when you are around. Certainly I would take it off when he is eating! 

The collar is just adding insult to injury, when the poor cat is already confined to the cage. If the collar is stressing him, (as is likely) that is not helpful for the healing process. You may find he leaves his stitches alone without the collar on anyway.....


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

We may remove it and see how he goes under supervision. the skin condition he has had for 15months has required him to wear a collar when it flares up. It didnt bother him at all. but now his in a cage its a tight squeeze for him.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Not realised he's got a skin condition as well? This poor boy has certainly had a hard time of it!

Anyway, hope he goes from strength to strenth for you from now on!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

He has had the skin condition since he was 7months old. Every few months he will come out in scabs on his head and neck only. Theres a few pics i've put on here showing them. The vets think its some kind of allergy. Hoping that problem stays away until this hip problem is sorted.

Worst thing is, we cant think "thats it, painfree, recovery, and a normal life again" We put him through all this and at the end of the day the other hip could also need surgery. I may not have a bad hip, but im damn sure im hurting inside for him lol


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

We just put a smaller size collar on him and his able to get to his wound. He was only licking it but we've had to put the bigger collar on now just to be safe. Its a shame, with the smaller one he seemed a lot more happy


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Just a thought, is there any way you could adapt a t-shirt or something similar to put on him so that he can't get to his stitches?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mark -- I did not realise his dermatitis is still not sorted out? 

One of my cats has the same thing. I have had him on a novel protein diet (kangaroo by Vet Concept) for a couple of months, and all his scabs cleared up completely. Recently I introduced RC Sensitivity Control as well, and he is OK with that too. 

Vet Concept also do other novel protein diets -- reindeer (which my cat did not enjoy) and horsemeat (which I have not tried for my cat). 

The novel protein diet is what is recommended for treating food allergies. 

It is really important to get your cat's skin condition under control, as unmanaged allergies can have far reaching effects. In my own case, I have eczema, caused by food allergies, which untreated led to inflammatory arthritis which affected the joints in my hips, causing irreversible damage to them. Luckily I got the right help before severe damage was done. 

On the same basis it is not impossible your cat's damaged joints could be linked to his allergic dermatitis.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

The next step we was going to take with his skin condition was a biopsy. The vet wanted to take some of the skin and send it off to find out what was causing it. after 15months of this problem we was given tablets and injections to calm the problem down but not find the cause. After getting a price we decided to save up and have the biopsy done. But before we had a chance, the hips started giving him problems 

I'll definitely bring this up with the vets and see what they say/recommend

thanks!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-How is the recovery going? Been wondering about you guys


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey. Just got back from the vets and he has had the stitches out. His still limping but the vet said it could take weeks for him to heal up and walk good again.

I asked if this could have something to do with his skin problem and she said no. She told us that the person who did the operation said the bones looked like a car injury, but theres no chance at all he was hurt by a car. He doesnt leave our sight when we let him in the garden! Maybe his climbed on something and fallen. 

The bone results are not back yet and should be back by thursday. That will tell us what the cause was and if its a bone infection or bone disease (she suspects a bone disease)

We was given more antibiotics and she wants to see him again in 2weeks time. She was amazed how well he was walking. Even tho he is very wobbly she was shocked to see him putting pressure on his leg and using it. he has the collar off now \o/ He has lost weight but she was not bothered about that, hopefully now he has no collar it will be easier for him to eat and drink.
He still seems in pain, although nothing like the pain he was in before the operation. 

All seems to be going well at the moment, we'll know a lot more when we get these bone results back!

Will keep you updated! thanks for the replys/comments/suggestions/advice =)


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the update Mark. I'm very glad to hear the surgery has improved his quality of life and he's in less pain. The fact it's early days and he's putting weight on the limb is a good sign, in my view. He can only get better from now on! Sounds as if you've got a good vet on board as well ie the one who carried out the surgery!

Good luck with the biopsy results!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey. Got the results back and it's no major disease. She said when he was a kitten his hip bones didn't form correctly. And over time they have worn away. She told us he will need the left hip done as well and after he should have no problems in the future.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Good (ish) news at last for you, so glad there are no major disease issues! Hope his recovery continues to go well


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey again, just got home from work and the vets have emailed me the results.

Name - Sox
Breed - Domestic Short Hair cat 
Sex - Male Neutered
Colour - Black & White
Date of Birth , Age - 14/03/2011 , 1y 10m


HISTOLOGY

HISTOPATHOLOGY

*Pathologist Report

DIAGNOSIS
Physeal dysplasia (slipped capital femoral epiphysis)

HISTOLOGY
History: hind limb problems. Decreased bone density in both femoral heads.

Description: one section of each of the submitted pieces of tissue is
examined after decalcification. The first piece of tissue consists of the
femoral head. The articular cartilage is within normal limits. There are
areas of dense perivascular connective tissue expanding areas of normal
ligament attachment. Normal physis is not apparent. There are scattered
areas of presumed physis with disorganised cartilage and necrotic bone.
The second piece of tissue consists of similar trabecular bone.

COMMENT
Given the clinical history and the histologic changes, this is consistent
with a case of slipped capital femoral epiphysis (multicentric physeal
dysplasia) this condition often affects the femoral heads of younger male
cats, which are often overweight. The condition can be bilateral.


Any smart person break this down into easy terms?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-all it's saying is that he suffers from this condition called Physeal Dysplasia where as far as I understand, owing to an underlying abnormality, the top (femoral head) of hip (a ball an socket joint) actually comes out of the socket.  So it's not cancer!

I wouldn't have thought it's that common in cats and I'd speak to the vet about the possible causes etc as I didn't think he was overweight, for one thing  genetic, calcium?

How is he doing now?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey. The vet did say he needed to lose some weight, but nothing major. i think the most his weight was 5.2kg but since his had this problem his weight has dropped to 4.7 or so.

I gotta see her in 10days and i'll ask what the cause could of been. The way it sounded on the phone was "his bones didnt develop properly"

His still on cage rest, when he comes out he does try and do more but notices his body wont let him. Still a bit aggressive, but im hoping thats down to the other hip needing an operation. he maybe in pain with that one also. He stills limps, hisses a few times when he gets up from laying down. 

he is by no means his usual self but hopefully after he has recovered from this operation and then the second operation things will get a lot better for him. We're aiming to pay most of the debt up and let him have time to recover well before we go for the second hip operation. But if it comes to it and he needs it done ASAP then we'll jump right in and go with it.

i just hope that after all this, he can have a normal life again. its horrible having to put him through all this.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The abnormal development of the bone may be due to calcium or vitamin deficiencies in his early life, like ricketts in humans. Do you know where he came from, was he a rescue or a stray? That might explain it. The femoral head is one of the joints that take the most weight and pressure, so they will be the joints/bones most affected if he suffered any deficiencies in the womb or as a kitten.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

No, it doesn't sound as if weight has been the cause. Poor thing does sound in pain though and you could well right it's the second hip and not the recently operated one. I'd still speak to the vet to see if they're anything they can give him, they might be more inclined to now if he's using the 'new' one now. Is he walking much on it? Though I guess his mobility is somewhat limited if he's in pain. I'm wondering about something called Fentanil which is a patch. Also how many other cases like this they've seen....in a cat!

Think is condition is more common in humans and other species'!


----------



## disneyticket (Jan 11, 2013)

It is really sad that a cat injured her back last year, she behaved very much as you have described, but she was given strong painkillers and kept at the vet for cage rest to ensure minimal movement.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hiya! 

Jiskefet, we got him from a friend and was not poorly treated. I did phone her to ask if any of the other kittens had any problems, she said no. 

We're going back to the vets soon as she wants to see his progress. Nothing much has changed apart from he likes to wonder around more now and not stay in his cage as much. Still isnt walking great. we thought by having the worst hip done first, it might give him a chance to get back to normal before we have the second hip operated on. Really want to see how he recovers and if his walking will infact improve a lot. Then again its tough cause his walking might not be great due to the other hip needing an operation :/ His been through so much, hopefully after the next hip is sorted. We'll have a problem-free/happy/healthy cat -.-

On the plus side, his skin condition has not appeared yet \o/


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Markuk said:


> On the plus side, his skin condition has not appeared yet \o/


 His started to get the skin problem back. Lucky enough we have some medication here so we're going to cal the vets when they open and ask if we can start using it again. His hips dont seem to be that bad at the moment. I think his adapting. We're still going to get the other hip sorted but just waiting a while.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Mark! I'd imagine it's brought on by the stress of recent experiences. Actually (while I remember) I'm still a bit unclear about the reasons behind no pain relief, even more so now given that a cat (Tango) who's had recent similar surgery had Fentanil patches-I mentioned these in an earlier post. How is he at the moment?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

We put him in the collar again, otherwise he will scratch so much he will damage his skin. (theres a thread on here somewhere with pictures, showing the damage he does to himself) His had this skin condition for about 2years now. Seems to come every 2-4 months, then we get 2-3 months with no problem and then it comes back again. The reason he has not been given any pain medication is because "they wanted him to be in pain to restrict his movement" 

We've got enough spare cash to get the second hip operated on now so we're going to phone the vets this afternoon and ask about it. On the plus side if we can get this operation done and dusted, he will have to be in a collar for 10days again so that will give his skin problem a bit of time to clear up.

In general he seems ok. doesnt cry/yelp much. is walking/eating/toilet/drinking. trys to play with our other cat and we've caught him once or twice attempting to run. He still has problems, we can see it in his limping but thats because the 2nd hip needs fixing.. i hope!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick update.

His back on medication for his skin problem. He is going in tomorrow morning for his other operation on his left hip and we'll collect him tomorrow evening providing everythings ok.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Best of luck to you both Mark! Hope all goes very well!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope the operation went well and your little one is back on the mend soon!


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

How did the second op go Mark? I hope all's well.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey all. The operation went well. The vet told us she could see the bone cracking and falling apart, and said seeing this, she can see why his in so much pain.

His skin condition has really calmed down and should be gone again in a few days. he is in the collar for 10days so that will stop him damaging himself. This time he has a little pain medication, but only because the medication is used to help his skin problem.

All done now yay! hopefully no more operations needed and plently of rest for him now. She told us over the comming weeks/months we will work on getting his muscles stronger and get him back to a normal cat. She doesnt see any reason why he cannot return to a normal life after recovery. He can walk but is very unstable at the moment.

I'll keep you all updated, thanks again for the comments/support/suggestions


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Very glad to hear the surgery is now complete and the vet is optimistic, Mark. 

How is he now?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey again. His still recovering, we get the stitches out next week (tuesday) We're back to the "cage for 23hours" We let him out to go toilet and drink. We did put water inside the cage but he keeps tipping it over  His on wet food at the moment and the vet told us thats a lot of water so dont worry if he doesnt drink so much.

I guess the coming months will be the real tester. Hopefully he can walk/jump/play again. The vet seemed to think so.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey.

We got the stitches out monday. The vet said it was a little scabbed up but nothing to worry about. His skin condition has calmed down but he still has it (not so bad)
We gotta go back in 2-3weeks and she said we'll have to do some physio on his legs to help build the muscles up.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Markuk said:


> Hey.
> 
> We got the stitches out monday. The vet said it was a little scabbed up but nothing to worry about. His skin condition has calmed down but he still has it (not so bad)
> We gotta go back in 2-3weeks and she said we'll have to do some physio on his legs to help build the muscles up.


That's great news-it's all happening fast! Is he more comfortable?

I know not all cats would want it but I did see cats in a hydrotherapy pool (they wore little life jackets ) swimming to build up leg muscles!!!

Is he mobile at the moment?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark, this have been such a long haul for you both! I'm glad it's nearing an end now. Agree hydrotherapy would be a good option in a case like this.


----------



## Phoenix85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Markuk said:


> Have to call her at 2.30. Got an appointment for 5.30 if needed. Would have to try and get him in basket and take him out in the cold. It's frustrating not knowing the cause or the treatment. Have paid £700 for the last 3days. An operation is another £700 plus whatever else is needed.(medication, care, tests)
> Don't get me wrong, I would pay anything for my friend but giving you a idea how much the vets are costing. Before this he has a skin problem since last year, every 3-4 months we had to take him for more tests and medication. In my eyes it just seems to be money money money. Have as much money as you want just give me an honest answer


After his skin issues, it may have been a wise idea to get pet insurance :frown5:


----------



## Phoenix85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Glad the vets have been able to help him, and hope he is now on the mend.

Regarding the skin issues, I personally would be looking to feed him a grain-free, high quality diet. Maybe organic, or at least free range or wild meat. Also, adding oily fish will help the skin.
Even if it is not the cause, those changes should help his overall health.
x


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey all, sorry its been a while!

His doing ok still adjusting to his new self i guess. He can walk and sometimes he runs a little and can just about manage to jump(or climb) small things.

Sometimes his very friendly like his old self and other times his aggressive :/ 
he shouldnt be in any pain now so not sure why the aggressive side is still in him. I did read somewhere if cats are in pain for some time their personality could change to more of an aggressive one  He does look uncomfortable at times. Instead of laying he will half lay and half sit.

I gotta take him to the vets again Tuesday for a checkup. I've had cats all my life and never had any major problems, really didnt think i would need insurance :/

His skin condition has gone away for now but no doubt it will be back in a couple of months.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Heres a quick pic. his half sitting and half laying. does this often 

the cat behind is our other cat called Rosie


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad he is continuing to improve. He is gorgeous but does look kind if stiff- maybe take the photo with you to the vets?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So glad to see the updates


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe he is actually in pain? Also I wonder if some physiotherapy might help?


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

I did think that, but the vet told us he should be pain free. Im going there tuesday so i will ask. Shes also going to show me how to do some stuff to help build his muscles up.

Dont get me wrong, he does seem a lot better now his had both operations. Maybe i was expecting to much to soon..


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey!

Just got home from the vets. She could see his in a bit of discomfort. She was bending and stretching his legs and he didnt like it. She told me its because he has no muscle at the moment and we need to work on building it up. He also needs to learn to adjust to his new body. 

We now have to keep his cage open 24/7. Never lock him in as he needs to move and use his legs as much as possible. He can go in the garden again and we have to fill the bath tub up with a little bit of water and try and get him to walk around in it. We gotta really try and move him about a lot more, playing, stretching, massaging him. even tho he will scratch/hiss/cry at us its for his own good!

She said if his really to aggressive at home then maybe go to the vets once a week and they will do the work. Overall she seemed happy with his recovery but i guess only time will tell if this was a good or bad choice to put him through all this..

I asked if the hip problem he had was rare, she said extremely rare. I couldnt find any information on the internet about cats having both hips removed and what the recovery was like. She said it was due to missing blood vessels in his hips (makes no sense to me ) which caused them not to develop as they should of and eventually break away.

i'll keep you guys updated on how this exercise goes this week :cornut:


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hiya!

His been out in the garden walking and sometimes he has run. Just put him in the bath! He didnt like going in but once he realised the water wasnt going to hurt him he actually enjoyed it. He was walking around and playing with the plug. Not doing to good on the stretching and rotating his legs, he really does not enjoy that but i'll keep at it.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

He sounds like he's doing well, I guess this stage will take some time to bring him back to strength.

It's great that he enjoyed his swim!!!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Markuk said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just got home from the vets. She could see his in a bit of discomfort. She was bending and stretching his legs and he didnt like it. She told me its because he has no muscle at the moment and we need to work on building it up. He also needs to learn to adjust to his new body. :


You see I actually think this a catch 22 situation because while he need to increase mobility in order to progress, I believe pain may well be hampering his progress at this point! Is the vet still against giving him any pain relief? I also wonder if he'd benefit from a few physio sessions at the vets.

Any tissue that doesn't receive a blood supply will essentially die.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Think I'm going to phone and ask for something stronger. I really don't like seeing him in pain. At the moment he is half laying and sitting and really hissing and howling.

The only tablets we have are 'prednicare' she said its for the skin but it is also a pain killer. He has to have half a day.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_yes if your worried ring the vet and ask them,keep us updated._


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

His just got back inside his cage. Its open 24/7 but he seems to like being in it and he only seems to get some comfort from laying like this:

If i go to touch him when his laying he goes crazy and attacks me. When standing he is "fine"

Seeing him like this and acting very aggressive i just think maybe i've done the wrong thing..


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

You didn't have any choice Mark-he'd be far worse without the surgery!

However, I do think the vets should be helping to rehabilitate him more (physio) and I'm still confused about the total lack of any pain relief, especially at this point! If he's in pain (with the aggression, sounds as if he is) then he's far less likely to want to move and stay in his comfort zone!

Dally B's Tango had similar surgery recently and hopefully she'll be along to help. You can compare the cases.

Hope he's better for you soon!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi again. Just managed to speak to the vets. He has to stop his steroids for now and take tablets called onsior. He has been on them in the past but we was told to stop them. He also has to go back to cage rest again.

Have to phone the vets tomorrow and let them know how he is doing.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear your cat had to have both hips done  ours may need his right done but hopefully not for a few months at least.

Tango is just finishing off his last bottle of Loxicom (metacam stuff) we were shown how to gently pull his leg backwards when he is lieing down untill he pulls it back then push it up towards him until he pushes it away. Kicker toys are good exersise to  

He is also attending hydro (a tread mill in a tank version) he has'nt had the water in yet  hopefully next week when a harness that is big enough arrives for him, but so far so good, he is not scared at all & walks very well along the belt  but it just depends on your cats character as to weather that would be something to try, but it is very good at building muscle, even if the tread mill was used without water it would get him moveing gently 

The lack of blood supply to the hip joints can be caused by early neutering "allegedly" at least this is one of the reasons we were given apart from HD being genetic.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey, last night was a rough one. screaching/howling/crying/hissing and today i've noticed he has now dragging his right leg instead of putting weight onto it. At the moment his in the cage but howling almost non stop! Looks like another vet visit is needed. Seems everytime i come home from the vets he gets worse!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh noooo! He sounds in terrible pain. You've run vets for an 'emergency' appointment? He needs to be seen straight away. You're right, he does appear worse after his visits.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Gotta go at 3.30pm, im guessing another xray will have to be done  The right hip is the one we had done at the start in december. Im just sitting here listening to him, sod all i can do!

Lucky its my bday tomorrow, i can afford this visit lol


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Surely they can see him earlier than this given the fact he needs pain relief right away? This is my immediate concern and vets do have appointments for this type of eventuality. I'd take him straight there if I were you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Ianthi -- I'd take him down to the vet straight away! It is an emergency after all when your cat is in that much pain. He needs immediate pain relief.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi again. Been vets and she could see he was in pain. She's going to give him a pain injection and do an X-ray to see what's happening. Got to phone her at 6.30 and won't be able to pick him up until tomorrow providing he is better :/


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am so so sorry, poor you and poor cat, its awful seeing them in pain,and he sounds like he is in alot of pain,fingers crossed the vets sort him out , please keep us updated, _


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Just spoke to the vets. The x-rays came back fine! nothing too serious. She said the reason why his in pain is because he has no muscle and we really need to build it up. they removed the hip joints so theres hardly anything "holding him up" until he has muscle. She spoke about putting him on supplements? for life.

also some form of physiotherapy weekly. We can collect him tomorrow as long as nothing major happens overnight. they will give us different pain medication also.

Honestly.. what would you guys do in this situation? Do we keep putting him through this? money is no object, i'll pay whatever i have to but i dont want to have him go through pain/suffering just to fill the vets pockets.
i only want whats best for him!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark-I'm glad to see there's nothing untoward in the X-rays-at least he hasn't damaged something or the bone problem has got worse. Now, that would have been a real set-back. Was he more comfortable since?

However, there's a limit to the amount of pain he should have to tolerate so I'm hoping that with better pain-management and physio things will improve for him. It must have been truly awful seeing him like that today (even I found it hard even thinking about him) and he simply couldn't go on like this. I can't help but think the vets should have been more proactive in terms of his rehab. How long has it been since the ops? Sounds like it's been many many weeks now.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi!

He started to get worse Wednesday morning. The vets told us he is settled there after the pain injection. He had the right hip operated on 28th December. The second hip was operated on at the start of February. It may sound horrible but I'm kinda happy he isn't at home tonight. Today was a rough day and there's sod all I can do for him here apart from listen and watch him in pain. I'm hoping the pain medication they give him now will REALLY help and calm him down. I really don't wanna lose him!! His only just turned 2 and had such a poor life due to medical problems.

Seems the problem got worse after they told us to leave him out of the cage and let him wonder around inside and in the garden. I really wanna give physo a go and hope he can improve. Even if I have to take him to the vets once/twice a week !

I just want to do the right thing for him. The last 4 months have been painful and stressful for him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear he's suffering  it's so hard seeing them in pain. I would give the physio and new pain meds a go, you've both been through so much all ready you deserves a change of luck.


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi!

Just heard from the vets. They want to keep him until Monday. They are exercising him 4 times a day and his on strong pain injections. They said he can come home but if anything is wrong they are closed tomorrow and its only emergency that is open.

She told me he is doing 100% better and even letting all the staff cuddle him! (He never let's us do that!) they are also playing with him and getting him to use the back legs.

She also said we don't have to pay for the X-ray or staying in costs. Just paying for the exercises/injections/antibiotics (he is on them incase there is any infection)

Still a heafty price tag but well worth it if his doing a lot better!!

Will let you guys know what happens Monday.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_that is much better news, thank goodness, you must be feeling abit more relaxed now, knowing he isnt in as much pain. please keep us updated.Fingers crossed here for him._


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark, this sounds very encouraging indeed and I'm truly glad for you both! What an ordeal it's been so far. I'm still at a loss to understand why no painkillers was given so far, but never mind. (_Nice_ of them not to charge you, though!) I'm sure Dally Bango will confirm but I seem to remember Tango was given some Fentanil patches post surgery.

Wishing you all the best! Keep us posted!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks all!

Just spoke to them today. He had a high temp yesterday but thats returned to normal. He isnt eating as good today but they said it could be because of all the medication he is on. They are going to exercise him again today and tomorrow and hopefully we can pick him up sometime tomorrow evening!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope he can come home today Mark sounds like he is doing better with the pain meds 



Ianthi said:


> Mark, this sounds very encouraging indeed and I'm truly glad for you both! What an ordeal it's been so far. I'm still at a loss to understand why no painkillers was given so far, but never mind. (_Nice_ of them not to charge you, though!) I'm sure Dally Bango will confirm but I seem to remember Tango was given some Fentanil patches post surgery.
> 
> Wishing you all the best! Keep us posted!


Tango went in the day before his op to have the patches put on, apparently they take up to 12hrs to work, he had them changed every 2 - 3 days but only had them on for just over a week but also had the Loxicom which is just about finished now 

EDIT
Just to say Tango used to be pretty grumpy when we picked him up (we now know why) but from day one of the Loxicom he has been alot happier & since his op is now a lap cat :yikes:


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

hey. We picked him up yesterday and he was like a new cat! Walking/jumping almost perfect. Still struggles to sit/lay tho. We have to carry on with the exercises at home and still use the bath, this time with a little more water so it comes up past his elbows!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey just to let you know how its going!

In my eyes it seems his getting a little worse every day...Not sure if its because his doing a lot more(no cage rest) or its because we're struggling with the exercises. Monday when we picked him up it really was like a new cat. The vet showed us what to do but she made it look soo simple! At home trying to do this and its a mega fight between us lol. The vets was doing it for for 10mins a day 4times a day. We're really sruggling to do anything close to that! With the vet he just laid there and let her do it.. with us he fights and trys to get away!

Will see how it goes and really try and keep on exercising his leg muscles !


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hiya!

Just letting you know how Soxs is doing.

he still gets pain although doesnt appear to be much! He has become more aggressive  We're not doing too good at the whole excerise. He goes in the bath tub and he use to walk about but now he just stands still most of the time -.- He does run often!! Still cannot climb too much(not sure if his got sneaky and waits for us to pick him up and put him places) Still having trouble getting comfortable when sitting. He kinda half sits and half lays

We're back to the vets this week for her to check him over and see the progression.

All in all he seems a lot better in himself than before. he hasnt gotten any worse so thats a plus!


----------



## Markuk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey. For those that have followed this thread. I've opened a new one here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/326441-angry-cat-after-vet-visit.html#post1063201828

not sure if related but..


----------

